# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات رمضان جديدة

## سموورهـ ..~

صباح الخير..
اليوم جبت اليكم مسجات جديدة الى رمضان
متباركين مقدماهع :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
كلها أيام وليالي..
وأمنعك من الأكل يالغالي..
المرسل: 
~~(رمضان)~~ 
-
حبيت اقولك.. 
اوووووووه 
نسيييييييت 
صياما مقبولا وافطارا
شهيا.. 
-
*. + . * . * . 
* . رمضان + + 
. * كريم. * . 
+ . * + . ** 
................
كل رجب وأنت ذهب.... 
وكل شعبان وأنت فرحان.... 
وكل رمضان وأنت بصحة وسلامة وأمان.... 
-
ارسل حنين وشوق 
لاهل الذوق وأسياده 
اهنيهم بقرب رمضان 
عساهم دوم عواده

ياصاحب السعاده
وعمري انت وزياده
اقترب شهرالعبادة
عساك من عوادة
-
الله يتقبل صيامك ومبارك عليك الشهر 
و يعود عليك بصحه وسعاده وعمر مديد 
-
انتظر ها اليوم تعرف ليه ؟ 
لني ابي اقول لك 
أمووووووووووووه 
وكل رمضان وانت بخير 

قبل السحور !!! 
حبيت أكون أول شخص يقولك 
مبارك عليك الشهر 
-
انت بعيد وقلبك بعيد وبالك بعيد بس أحبك أكيد واتمنى لك رمضان كريم 

احلى ما فى رمضان ثلاثه 
كثره الخيرات,تبادل الزيارات وقارئ هذه العبارات 

متى أشوفك 
متى ألقاك 
يمر رمضان و إنتا بعيد وشوقي يزيد 
وكل عام وإنت بخير 

رفع الله قدرك
وفرج همك
وبلغك شهر رمضان
الذي احبه ربك
ودمت لمن احبك 
-
صباح الحبايب بشعبان
يبلغهم ربي رمضان
تام بلا نقصان ...
و يجزيهم اعلى الجنان
-
نفسي أشوفك
تحت
تحت
ظل عرش الرحمن يوم 
القيامة .. قول آمين

بنسيم الرحمة وعبير 
المغفرة وقبل الزحمة 
أقول كل عام وانت بخير 
-
كل ورود الربيع
وثلوج الشتاء 
وعصافيرالدنيا
تغرد لتهنيك
بقرب رمضان 
-
يادانه في البحور
يازهره بين الزهور
أهنيك بقرب رمضان
زينة الشهور 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان..
واجعلنا نختم القرآن..
واهدنا لبر الأمان..
يا الله يا رحمن

أجمل التهاني..
وأحلى الأماني..
نزفها بحلول رمضان..
لكل صايم في عامه الاول و الثاني 

اللهم بلغ قارىء الرسالة رمضان...واجعل ليلة القدر من نصيبه يا منان 

اللهم أتمم علينا شعبان...وبلغنا رمضان...و أسكنا الجنان...يا رحمان 

صباح الحبايب بشعبان
يبلغهم ربي رمضان
تام بلا نقصان ..
و يجزيهم اعلى الجنان

يا عباد الله قوموا..
ولله صلوا وأدعوا..
وفي شهره الكريم باركوا..
ولا تنسوا بالفقير ترأفوا 

أجمل تهاني وأروع أماني ...
يكونوا من نصيب وحظ...
من يعود عليه رمضان من ثاني 

اللهم إني أحب عبدك هذا فيك...فأحبه و بلغه شهر رمضان يا كريم 
-
أهديكم أجمل شعور ..
وأحلى بخور..
بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك 
-
رمضان يا كريم..
إشفعلي عند رب رحيم..
وقارىء الرسالة حميم..
بلغه صيامك الفضيل 
-
أتمنى أكون..
أول مفتون..
يرسل تهنئة ويقول..
مبروك الشهر يا أحلى عيون 
-
قبل الزحمة..
و قبل اللمة..
أرسل كلمة..
تقول! رمضان كريم يا اغلى بشر 
-
يا طيور المحبة زوريه..
وبحلول الشهر باركيه..
وقربي منه و سمعيه..
إني دوم أدعيله ربي يهنيه 
-
في أيامي
لا تفوت صيام..
ولا تهجر القرأن..
ولا تغلط بالكلام
المرسل !!!
رمضان 
-
ليه صرنا مثل الأغراب..
خلنا نراجع الأسباب..
رمضان صار على الأبواب..
خلنا نعيشه وحنا أحباب 
-
نوروا المصابيح..وشعلوا البخور..
رمضان على الطريق..ألف مبروك 

رمضان شهر الله..
وأفضلنا عند الله..
يفوز بليلة القدر..
.إن شاء الله 
-
يا شهر قدومك خير..
وكلنا بدونك غير..
نسأل الله يكتبنا من أهل الخير 
-
اليوم عندنا عيد..
بقدومك يا رمضان الخير..
صفحة من حياتنا..
تبدأ من جديد 

يا رمضان هل هلالك..
والكل متشوق وصالك..
و يبتغي رضا الخالق..
وينجومن نار خازنها مالك
كل عام وانتم بخير
وعسى ربنا يبلغكم رمضان

كل عام وانت والجميع بصحه 
وسعاده ياطعم العسل
ياسكر زياده 
مبروك عليك شهر العباده


.............



من عسل النحل نسقيكم 
واقول لكم كل الاعوام 
وانتم من صوامه وقوامه


...................


أسأل الله الذي
أهل الهلال
وأرسى الجبال
أن يبلغك رمضان
وأنت في أحسن حال


...................


غسل
الله"قلبك"بماء اليقين
وأثلج
صدرك بسكينه المؤمنين
وبلغك
شهر الصائمين


...................


يارب 
يارحمان 
يامنان 
بلغ قاريء الرسالة رمضان 
وأجعلة يزهى 
حسنأ وسط الجنان ...


......................


رمضان جئت إلينا 
تحنو سماك علينا 
أهلاً قدمت ومرحبا
سقنا إليك حنينا
رمضان ليتك دائم 
فيك الثواب جنينا
لكي نفوز بجنة 
هبة الكريم إلينا


..................


ياصاحب السعاده


وعمري انت وزياده


اقترب شهرالعبادة


عساك من عوادة


................


صباح الحبايب بشعبان
يبلغهم ربي رمضان
تام بلا نقصان ...
و يجزيهم اعلى الجنان
..................


يادانه في البحور
يازهره بين الزهور
أهنيك بقرب رمضان
زينة الشهور 


................



نوروا المصابيح...وشعلوا البخور...رمضان على الطريق...ألف مبروك 


..............


ليه صرنا مثل الأغراب .. خلنا نراجع الأسباب ..
رمضان صار على الأبواب.. خلنا نعيشه وحنا أحباب


............


كساك ربي حرير الجنان
وجمال الحور الحسان
وبارك لك في شعبان
وبلغك رمضان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


رمضان جئت إلينا 
تحنو سماك علينا 
أهلاً قدمت ومرحبا
سقنا إليك حنينا
رمضان ليتك دائم 
فيك الثواب جنينا
لكي نفوز بجنة 
هبة الكريم إلينا


كل عام وانتم بخير ...وكل رمضان وأنتم إلى الرب أقرب...

غاليتي سمورة ..يعطيك العافية ع المسجااات الروحانية الرووووعة ...

متباركة بالشهر مُقدماً...  :)

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*تسلمي سموووره ع المسجآآت الروعه :) ،*

*وكل عآ‘آم والجميع بأآلف خير ،*

*والله يبًلغنآإ صيآإمه وقيآآمه =) ،*

*ربي يعطيش مليون آلف عآإفيه =p ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*سي يو ..~*

----------


## الهدب الحزين

يا طيور المحبة زوريه..
وبحلول الشهر باركيه..
وقربي منه و سمعيه..
إني دوم أدعيله ربي يهنيه 



كل عام وانتم بإلف خير وعساكم من عواده

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا يا غلا

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ...]* 
*يـسـلمووو على المسجآأت الرووعهـ ..* 
*آلله يبغلنـآ صيـآمه وقيـآمهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ من جودكـ ..!*
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..]*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> 
> 
> رمضان جئت إلينا 
> تحنو سماك علينا 
> أهلاً قدمت ومرحبا
> سقنا إليك حنينا
> رمضان ليتك دائم 
> ...



 
مساء الخير..
وأنتي بألف خير وصحة وسلامة
الله يعافيش ولاروع وجودش يالغلا
الله يبارك فيش ياربـــ
جميعا أن شاء الله
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> *مرآحب ،* 
> *تسلمي سموووره ع المسجآآت الروعه :) ،* 
> *وكل عآ‘آم والجميع بأآلف خير ،* 
> *والله يبًلغنآإ صيآإمه وقيآآمه =) ،* 
> *ربي يعطيش مليون آلف عآإفيه =p ..* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> 
> *سي يو ..~*



 مرحبتين
الله يسلمش ياربـــــ قمر الاروع مرورش
وأنتي بألف خير وصحة وسلامة
جميعا أن شاء الله
ويعافيش ياربــــــــ
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
سي يو2
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> يا طيور المحبة زوريه..
> 
> وبحلول الشهر باركيه..
> وقربي منه و سمعيه..
> إني دوم أدعيله ربي يهنيه  
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتم بإلف خير وعساكم من عواده



مساء النور..
 وأنتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ياربــــــ
يسلموا ع الطلة الحلوة
تحيااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> يسلمووووووا يا غلا



 
مرحبا..
الله يسلمش ياربـــــــــ حبوبة
ماننحرم من هل طلة القميلة
تحياااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> *مرآإأحـب ...]* 
> *يـسـلمووو على المسجآأت الرووعهـ ..* 
> *آلله يبغلنـآ صيـآمه وقيـآمهـ ..* 
> *لآعدمـ من جودكـ ..!*
> *سي يوو ..!*
> 
> *كبريآء ..]*



مرحبتين..
الله يسلمش ياربــــــــ
الاروع مرورش حبوبة
جميعا أن شاء الله
سي يو 2
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## كتكوتــه

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## آهات حنونه

مسجات رائعه

يعطيك الف عافيه

والله يبلغنا واياكم صيامه وقيامه

تحياتي لك

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية على المسجات الرائعة 
وننتظر جديد طرحك 
دمتي بود

----------


## نورناصر

يارب 
يارحمان 
يامنان 
بلغ قاريء الرسالة رمضان 
وأجعلة يزهى 
حسنأ وسط الجنان ...

----------


## MOONY

رمضان كريم عالجميع 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه عالمسجات
تحياتي

----------


## حلاالكون

كل عاااااام والجميع بخيرررررر
سلمت يمنااااااك 
الله يبلغنا صيامه

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

يثلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ياغلا

----------


## شاري الطيب

_سمــــورهـــتسلمي على هذا الذوق 
تقبلي مروري_

----------


## ملكة سبأ

غسل
الله"قلبك"بماء اليقين
وأثلج
صدرك بسكينه المؤمنين
وبلغك
شهر الصائمين

شكرا مسجات حلوة يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

كساك ربي حرير الجنان
وجمال الحور الحسان
وبارك لك في شعبان
وبلغك رمضان
وكل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## غروب 2006

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي سمورة 
بلغك الله وجميع الاعضاء رمضان وانتم في صحة وعافية ورضوان

تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> *يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه*



 
مرآحب
الله يسلمك ياربـــــــــ
ماننحرم من هل طلة القميلة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> مسجات رائعه
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه
> 
> والله يبلغنا واياكم صيامه وقيامه
> 
> تحياتي لك



 
مرحبا
الاروع مرورش قمر
الله يعافيش ياربـــــــــ
أن شاء الله
 ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> يعطيك العافية على المسجات الرائعة 
> 
> وننتظر جديد طرحك 
> دمتي بود



مساء النور..
الاروع مرورش حبابة
دائما منورة الصفحة
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> يارب 
> يارحمان 
> يامنان 
> بلغ قاريء الرسالة رمضان 
> وأجعلة يزهى 
> حسنأ وسط الجنان ...



مساء النور..
يسلموا قمر ع المرور
نورتي الصفحة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> رمضان كريم عالجميع 
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه عالمسجات
> تحياتي



مرحبا..
وأنتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ياربــــــــ
ويعافيش ياربـــــ
منورة دائما
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> كل عاااااام والجميع بخيرررررر
> سلمت يمنااااااك 
> الله يبلغنا صيامه



مساء الخير..
 وأنتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ياربـــــــ
جميع أن شاء الله
نورتي قمر
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> يثلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ياغلا



مرحبا..
الله يسلمك يالغلا
نورتي صفحتي
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> _سمــــورهـــ_
> _تسلمي على هذا الذوق_ 
> _تقبلي مروري_



مساء الخير..
الله يسلمك ياربــــــــ
دائما منور صفحتي
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> غسل
> الله"قلبك"بماء اليقين
> وأثلج
> صدرك بسكينه المؤمنين
> وبلغك
> شهر الصائمين
> 
> شكرا مسجات حلوة يعطيك العافيه



مرحبا..
 يسلموا قمر ع المرور
الاحلى تواجدش بصفحتي
ماننحرم من هل طلة القميلة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> كساك ربي حرير الجنان
> وجمال الحور الحسان
> وبارك لك في شعبان
> وبلغك رمضان
> وكل عام وانتو بخير



مساء النور..
وأنتي بألف خير وصحة وسلامة ياربــــــــ
يسلموا ع المرور
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> يعطيك العافية حبيبتي سمورة 
> 
> بلغك الله وجميع الاعضاء رمضان وانتم في صحة وعافية ورضوان 
> 
> تحياااااااااااااتي



مرآحب..
الله يعافيش ياربـــــــــ
جميعا أن شاء الله
ماننحرم من هل طلة الحلوة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------

